# JHP Gauge Pod Tutorial...



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...does anyone have tips or a photo tutorial (other than the one on JHP's site) about adding the gauge pod???

I have a 2006 GTO built in September of 2005...*should* have the wiring harness...I got the lid off no problem but haven't removed the radio...how did you guys find the wiring harness???...I tried a mirror and flashlight...can't get my head near enough and tried looking even from outside looking in to find it...no joy...

I have been thinking about one of these for nearly two years and they never seem to go on sale, rarely sold on the used market (everyone must love theirs) so if I want to do it, I should just do it (apologies to Nike )...

I tried fishing around with the coat hanger but still no joy...I haven't as yet removed the radio (which would probably get me joy) but I have read so many of you didn't have to do this, I thought I would try that first...did you just find yours laying on top???

Any help would be appreciated...recommendations on where to buy???...directly from JHP or Wretched Motor Sports???...perhaps NJSierra has another (you lucky Judge, you )

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hey Bill..

There is a thick black cable just behind the cooling/heating vent. I could not get my big head close enough to look down in there. If you have a mirror you may be able to angle it and see it. (Every wife has a hand held vanity mirror don't they lol) I took a coat hanger and fished around while gently pulling up I got resistance as I pulled up on the cable but it came out. There is a plug on the end and it just plugs in. 

There is a piece of the dash that runs across the back cavity. The directions state to cut it off. I didn't. I pushed it down and fished the cable up in the rear as the cable to the unit is in the back. The whole unit pops right in and aligned right up. You do not have to remove the radio. 

As far as purchasing one? Ebay I suppose. Yes I was VERY lucky as NJ gave me a deal I couldn't refuse.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

still no joy...I may have to take the radio out for mine...

I have the lid off...I am pulling back (gently) on the plastic surround to where it is binding on the radio (just to where I feel the resistance)...rooting around with the coat hanger I get some wires more near the center (I suspect they are for the heat and air or radio) but nothing really over on the right side behind the right air vent...

It IS still Winter here in chicagoland and I only have the light from the garage or flashlight but I cannot hold the flashlight, hanger and surround with only two hands...

Perhaps I'll give it a try after the weather warms...

Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

There are other thinner wires in the cavity too as I got a hold of them but they didn't want to pull up. This will be a thicker cable that looks like electrical tape wrapping it. I played around with mine until I latched on to it. It was just on the other side of the vents. If you are certain your build date has the cable it should be there.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

yes I am certain on the date...I know when my GTO was delivered to the Pontiac Dealer (Jan of 2006) and I see on the plate under the hood that it is September of 2005 for a build date)...
Okay, the black cluster, thick harness helps a bit...perhaps I'll give it another go...
When you say behind the right vent...do you mean closer to the windshield or to the right of the vent itself...
Thanks Judge for your help...
Bill


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Get a small mirror and angle it so you can look down in. Like Judge said, it is taped to another thicker wire/cable down in there. It should have a white connector on the end.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

silversport said:


> yes I am certain on the date...I know when my GTO was delivered to the Pontiac Dealer (Jan of 2006) and I see on the plate under the hood that it is September of 2005 for a build date)...
> Okay, the black cluster, thick harness helps a bit...perhaps I'll give it another go...
> When you say behind the right vent...do you mean closer to the windshield or to the right of the vent itself...
> Thanks Judge for your help...
> Bill


Its just behind the vents in dash NOT windshield. You'll notice a large obstruction in the middle of the cut out with wires, that is NOT it. The large thick cable will be between the vent and that large obstruction towards the dash. You will get some resistance but gently lift up on the cable.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

PM'ed you some alternative (non JHP) instructions with Pics...


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks for the help guys...I'll give it another go when it gets a bit warmer in chicagoland...
Bill


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

I would love to have the pod set but with a build date of 04/06 I'm not thinking I have the harness and plug.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTOsarge said:


> I would love to have the pod set but with a build date of 04/06 I'm not thinking I have the harness and plug.


Rather than pay an additional 85 for the wiring harness, some have wired it direct. That's what I'd do if I wanted one without the plug and play.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Finding that black cable can be kind of tricky. As you stated , you can use a small mirror to look down inside the cavity and the wire will be on the right side about 2 inches down and it has a white connector on the end of it. Just Plug in and Play. I had to do a tiny bit of trimming to make the Pod sit correctly.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

my jhp pod went right in, don't like how it says to wire it up in the 04s! its kind of ghetto rigged


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

still couldn't find the wire...I have given up for now...too many other things to do but I appreciate the help from everyone...most of the area is blocked so looking down into it...even with a mirror was little help...I would need to move more parts to get the dash surround pulled back more to see and I don't want to break it...
Thanks again,
Bill


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

Just wondering, does our car come with a pre wired pod wiring? if yes, what are the stats you can put on the pod w plug and play wiring? (ive seen voltage and oil pressure, and something else..) and what are the make dates of the cars that are pre wired?


----------

